# Taco Bell sued...not "real" food



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2011)

Personally, I don't ever touch the stuff.  uke:

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE70O6L420110125



> (Reuters) - Taco Bell Corp is pushing back against a lawsuit that  claims the fast food chain's "seasoned ground beef" is not all it's  made out to be.
> 
> Taco Bell, a Yum Brands Inc subsidiary, said on  Tuesday that it plans to take legal action against the "false  statements" being made about its food. The chain operates, manages or  franchises more than 5,600 locations in the United States, according to  the lawsuit.
> 
> ...


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2011)

Was there ever any doubt? How do you think they were able to give you 3 tacos for a buck, or whatever it is they charge. I never eat there and that's one of the reasons why--it always skeeved me out how cheap their prices were. It seemed fishy. Then again, I thought it was rat or something instead of beef... but I'm not surprised by the truth.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't care what it's made out of, as all I knw is that on many occasions, a Nachos Bel Grande has been what has greatly helped me feel human again sometime late morning aftre a night of heavy drinking  :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2011)

severine said:


> Was there ever any doubt? How do you think they were able to give you 3 tacos for a buck, or whatever it is they charge. I never eat there and that's one of the reasons why--it always skeeved me out how cheap their prices were.


This! My SO worked at a Yum location during college. Its an incredibly sketchy outfit (also operators of KFC and Pizza Hut).


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2011)

Ahhh! Memories of high school ski team. We'd ski at Berkshire East twice a week...practice, then a race. The bus would stop in Northampton on the way home. Some went to McD's, other's Wendy's....a smaller number of us...Taco Bell. I'd get a six pack of soft tacos. mmmmm...mmmmmmmm!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Ahhh! Memories of high school ski team. We'd ski at Berkshire East twice a week...practice, then a race. The bus would stop in Northampton on the way home. Some went to McD's, other's Wendy's....a smaller number of us...Taco Bell. I'd get a six pack of soft tacos. mmmmm...mmmmmmmm!



Your pretty daring to eat Taco Bell that far from home!


----------



## hammer (Jan 26, 2011)

About as good as a Hot Pocket...

I went to McDs a few times over the holidays while on the road, just reminded me why I never go otherwise.  The food has a taste that could get you hooked on it, but I didn't feel too good afterward.

I keep wishing that a Carl's Jr. would open up here in the east.  It's still fast food but it's better than most others.


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

i like White Castle...  Not sure it's meat... But i like 'em...


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 26, 2011)

sorry but after riding single track all day, 3 soft tacos or burritos are pretty close to heaven.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Your pretty daring to eat Taco Bell that far from home!



I'd usually be OK. You build up a resistance. 


:lol:


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jan 26, 2011)

TB....Breakfast of champions.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

wintersyndrome said:


> TB....Breakfast of champions.



Sure, but it takes real guts to eat White Castle for breakfast :blink:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't care if it's beef or not, it still tastes good.  I just wish there was a Taco Bell closer to my home.  Volcano taco...mmm.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Sure, but it takes real guts to eat White Castle for breakfast :blink:



Iron guts, anyway...


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jan 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Sure, but it takes real guts to eat White Castle for breakfast :blink:



or real intoxication


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's some more info. It's not like they're filling it with "lips and __holes" (Great Outdoord reference there) or horse meat....it's mostly just bland fillers. At least, that's what I gather. 



> Attorney Dee Miles said the meat mixture contained just 35 percent beef, with the remaining 65 percent containing water, wheat oats, soy lecithin, maltodrextrin, anti-dusting agent and modified corn starch.



Linkage: http://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/01/25/wheres-beef-taco-bell-sued-ingredients/


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Here's some more info. It's not like they're filling it with "lips and __holes" (Great Outdoord reference there) or horse meat....it's mostly just bland fillers. At least, that's what I gather.
> 
> 
> 
> Linkage: http://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/01/25/wheres-beef-taco-bell-sued-ingredients/



WFT is an anti-dusting agent doing in food. uke:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Here's some more info. It's not like they're filling it with "lips and __holes" (Great Outdoord reference there) or horse meat....it's mostly just bland fillers. At least, that's what I gather.
> 
> 
> 
> Linkage: http://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/01/25/wheres-beef-taco-bell-sued-ingredients/



That's what I gathered too.  It's still food and has beef in it.  It's just diluted with other stuff.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 26, 2011)

_This is a photo of a McDonald's Happy Meal that, after being left sitting in a living room for 180 days, looks almost exactly the same as the freshly bought product._
http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...that-even-bacteria-reject-20101013-16i3g.html

I used to hit Mickey D's every so often for old time's sake. After I read this I haven't been back there...or any other fast food place for that matter.
Of course, there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 26, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'd usually be OK. You build up a resistance.
> 
> 
> :lol:



sphincter push-ups?


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't care what it is, it is freaking delicious and if you order from the Fresco menu, not even that bad for you. Oats and soy aren't exactly the worst things in the world, last I checked.

I also love a White Castle binge 3-4 times a year, usually after a night of drinking or safety meetings.

McDonalds is great for bfast, I probably have it about 6 times a year, but I only have lunch/dinner there maybe twice a year. 

Wendy's is great, love the new spicy chicken nuggets. I probably have it once a month.

Burger King I pretty much skip altogether.

I'd rather have 5 Guys or Smashburger over any of the burger places, but Taco Bell is an exception.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you people eat hot dogs?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> I don't care what it is, it is freaking delicious and if you order from the Fresco menu, not even that bad for you. Oats and soy aren't exactly the worst things in the world, last I checked.
> 
> I also love a White Castle binge 3-4 times a year, usually after a night of drinking or safety meetings.
> 
> ...


I think BK is way better than McDonalds.  We don't have a White Castle around here, Wendy's is just okay.  5 Guys beats them all hands down, but it's not as affordable or convenient for me.  Plus I practically have to roll out of there by the time I'm done eating...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I think BK is way better than McDonalds.  We don't have a White Castle around here, Wendy's is just okay.  5 Guys beats them all hands down, but it's not as affordable or convenient for me.  Plus I practically have to roll out of there by the time I'm done eating...



5 Guys for the win!


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> WFT is an anti-dusting agent doing in food. uke:



Anti-caking agent is probably more likely... keeps the seasoning mix from sticking together before it's used. Often it's silicone-based. Next time you pick up a Taco seasoning mix to use at home, look at the ingredients. There ya go. It's in a lot of food, you just don't think about it. When I used to sell Wildtree Herbs (all natural convenience foods--I know, seems like an oxymoron) that was one of their big selling points--they don't use anti-caking agents. And it shows because their seasoning mixes turn into a big clump if not used relatively quickly.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I think BK is way better than McDonalds.  We don't have a White Castle around here, Wendy's is just okay.  5 Guys beats them all hands down, but it's not as affordable or convenient for me.  Plus I practically have to roll out of there by the time I'm done eating...




Agreed on the 5 Guys. Good stuff. back in the day wendy's used to be really good. ven the one by wall Street in Manhattan cooked all their burgers fresh. The introduciton of the microwave into the process killed them. Beef fat gets reallly nasty in the nuke...


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> 5 Guys for the win!



They have one near me now..

Love the fries...  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

dmc said:


> They have one near me now..
> 
> Love the fries...  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....



The fries are the best part, IMHO!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2011)

Bill Clinton set the standard - Big Mac and fries after jogging.

I like 
Taco Bell and
Sauerkraut and Weenies
Bless me Lord for I have sinned....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't eat Taco Bell mainly because I'm anti-chain restaurants outside of smaller local chains.  I don't understand how chain fast food restaurants even exist in cities.

In Boston there are so many fast food options that are equally as cheap as the national chains that use better ingredients and are far more delicious.

Craving 'Mexican inspired food'?  Hit up Boloco or Anna's

Burger and Fries?  B.Good, Uburger or the newest and best, Tasty Burger


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd rather use local places but sometime I need food fast...  Fast food...

We got a great Mexican place where i live...  Wish i was there now..


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't eat Taco Bell mainly because I'm anti-chain restaurants outside of smaller local chains.  I don't understand how chain fast food restaurants even exist in cities.
> 
> In Boston there are so many fast food options that are equally as cheap as the national chains that use better ingredients and are far more delicious.
> 
> ...



What about chicken? These guys are all over the hood.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2011)

There can be no other choice than the Hen House.  Worth every penny dodging the crackheads and hookers in Newmarket Square.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> There can be no other choice than the Hen House.  Worth every penny dodging the crackheads and hookers in Newmarket Square.



Thanks for the tip. You are probably the only one that calls that area N S aside from the Mayor. Very industrial food based area.  I am going to check it out. 

:beer:
http://www.thehenhouseboston.com/


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2011)

dmc said:


> I'd rather use local places but sometime I need food fast...  Fast food...
> 
> We got a great Mexican place where i live...  Wish i was there now..



I understand that completely.  That is why I was speaking of in the city where other options are plentiful.

I hardly eat out at all anymore anyways.  Why bother when I can make something better on my own for a fraction of the cost.  Most of my family and friends would rather just have me cook instead of going out.  I should start charging a catering fee


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Thanks for the tip. You are probably the only one that calls that area N S aside from the Mayor. Very industrial food based area.  I am going to check it out.
> 
> :beer:
> http://www.thehenhouseboston.com/



I might have to change my ways.  Not sure I want to be associated with Mumbles in anyway :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What about chicken? These guys are all over the hood.



i eat Popeyes when i have to go through the Atlanta airport...

Love the dirty rice...


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I understand that completely.  That is why I was speaking of in the city where other options are plentiful.
> 
> I hardly eat out at all anymore anyways.  Why bother when I can make something better on my own for a fraction of the cost.  Most of my family and friends would rather just have me cook instead of going out.  I should start charging a catering fee



I love to cook when I'm home...  I hate going out because i travel so much..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2011)

dmc said:


> I love to cook when I'm home...  I hate going out because i travel so much..



+1

I just turned down a "go out to dinner" invite this weekend.   Said I was tired of restaurant food.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anyone else had Smashburger yet? I think it beats 5 Guy slightly in terms of burgers, eat-in experience, and milkshakes. 5 Guys regular fries, however, are the best.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Has anyone else had Smashburger yet? I think it beats 5 Guy slightly in terms of burgers, eat-in experience, and milkshakes. 5 Guys regular fries, however, are the best.



No.  I've asked around and nobody I know has been there.  I'm guessing you went to the one by the new A&P?

Also, skip the Taco Hell man, Tito's Burritos is out of this world.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 27, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't eat Taco Bell mainly because I'm anti-chain restaurants outside of smaller local chains.  I don't understand how chain fast food restaurants even exist in cities.



Creatures of habbit. My inlaws are like that. We had them up to VT over the summer and they wanted to take us to lunch. They wanted to hit the 99. There are a lot of great local places in Brat, but they wanted the chain. My mother in law is one of those individuals who only likes to eat where she knows what she's getting...and orders the same thing every time. I think lots of people are like that. 

I, on the other hand, love trying smaller, non chain places...and ordering off the specials. That's just me though.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel like there is very little difference between a place like fridays and wendy's. I have pretty much boycotted all national chains for many years now although if with others i will have a drink or two. Like deadhead cooking at home 29 nights out of the month is way cheaper and way better. The food I want to eat out is $$$$$, I am high maitenence that way. I eat way way too much restaurant food as it is, it is unaviodable for me, I fucking hate so bad i've come to bring in my own stuff. I still have taste virtually everything produced, it is the part of my job that compromises my health. Rant over.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 27, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I might have to change my ways.  Not sure I want to be associated with Mumbles in anyway :lol:



http://www.mumblesmenino.us/mumbling/Boston Much More Diversity.mp3


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Creatures of habbit. My inlaws are like that. We had them up to VT over the summer and they wanted to take us to lunch. They wanted to hit the 99. There are a lot of great local places in Brat, but they wanted the chain. My mother in law is one of those individuals who only likes to eat where she knows what she's getting...and orders the same thing every time. I think lots of people are like that.
> 
> I, on the other hand, love trying smaller, non chain places...and ordering off the specials. That's just me though.



I run into the same thing when I visit relatives in chain hell of central Mass.  When they visit me though, I make certain we are going to an independent.  Everytime they're like, wow, Not Your Average Joe's or wherever sucks compared to here.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 27, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I run into the same thing when I visit relatives in chain hell of central Mass.  When they visit me though, I make certain we are going to an independent.  Everytime they're like, wow, Not Your Average Joe's or wherever sucks compared to here.



It's pretty cool when you take someone who's a "routine eater" to a  local place and they discover something new that they really like. 

I'm sure some people like the chains because they know what they're going to get. But to me, that can be boring. I mean, a burger at Chili's in CT...probably tastes identical to the one they serve in North Dakota. 

And snoseek brings up an interesting point about food from one chain tasting the same as another. Talk about mass homogenization. 

On the other hand, there are times when you're out and about, you want a quick meal or your craving something and a place like a chain can fit the bill. 

And on a completely random note, I can't beleive Chili's got ride of the Awesome Blosom. WTF.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 27, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> No.  I've asked around and nobody I know has been there.  I'm guessing you went to the one by the new A&P?
> 
> Also, skip the Taco Hell man, Tito's Burritos is out of this world.



Yes Root, went to the one by the A&P, which itself is quite nice. However, that parking lot is woefully inadequate during busy times.

I hit Tito's all the time, had it on Tuesday for lunch in fact. Both have their place.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2011)

Glenn said:


> It's pretty cool when you take someone who's a "routine eater" to a  local place and they discover something new that they really like.
> 
> I'm sure some people like the chains because they know what they're going to get. But to me, that can be boring. I mean, a burger at Chili's in CT...probably tastes identical to the one they serve in North Dakota.
> 
> ...



the only thing good that can be said about chains is consistency IMO.

I want excellence in cooking, seasonal creativity, local ingredients and to support a business that is run by people who have a passion for what they do.   None of that is found at a chain.  On top of it all, I can't stand the homogenization of America.  I view chains as a tremendous eyesore.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 28, 2011)

Glenn said:


> And on a completely random note, I can't beleive Chili's got ride of the Awesome Blosom. WTF.



Have you ever looked at the nutritional analysis of one of those breaded-fried onion things?   You'd might as well chug a bottle of vegetable oil.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Have you ever looked at the nutritional analysis of one of those breaded-fried onion things?   You'd might as well chug a bottle of vegetable oil.



:lol:

They are pretty bad. Thankfully, we're only there maybe twice a year.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Taco Bell's response


----------



## snoseek (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^^^ not so bad imo. People don't need to get overly dramtic. What happened to personal choice?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2011)

http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/22/how-to-make-oatmeal-wrong/?src=me&ref=homepage

McD's- also not real. Oatmeal, anyway.


----------



## darent (Feb 24, 2011)

dmc said:


> i like White Castle...  Not sure it's meat... But i like 'em...



they had that deal, a dozen for $4.00, great late night munchie fix, and oh those onions


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

darent said:


> they had that deal, a dozen for $4.00, great late night munchie fix, and oh those onions



I could eat a bunch right now...  

Good drunken meal for sure...


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2011)

dmc said:


> I could eat a bunch right now...
> 
> Good drunken meal for sure...




When I'm desparate, and need a taco fix, and I either can't make my own or find something better, I'll buy TB, go to the woods and eat them in secret.
If you eat too many you get Tacotarded and may require EMT assistance.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2011)

darent said:


> they had that deal, a dozen for $4.00, great late night munchie fix, and oh those onions



I only had one in my life and I almost vomitted.  Sorry darent.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2011)

billski said:


> When I'm desparate, and need a taco fix, and I either can't make my own or find something better, I'll buy TB, go to the woods and eat them in secret.
> If you eat too many you get Tacotarded and may require EMT assistance.



I thought the proper way was to go through the drive thru then park in their lot and eat, toss the garbage out the window like everyone else then fly home before you shit yourself.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2011)

This thread is actually making me want to go to Taco Bell now....  Haven't been in quite some time...


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

billski said:


> When I'm desparate, and need a taco fix, and I either can't make my own or find something better, I'll buy TB, go to the woods and eat them in secret.
> If you eat too many you get Tacotarded and may require EMT assistance.




White Castles just make me fart...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2011)

bvibert said:


> This thread is actually making me want to go to Taco Bell now....  Haven't been in quite some time...



taco bell, draino for your intestines.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2011)

2knees said:


> taco bell, draino for your intestines.



Sometimes you need to flush the system...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sometimes you need to flush the system...



It's like a Drano magarita. Sure, it'll clean you out, but it leaves you feeling all empty inside.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> It's like a Drano magarita. Sure, it'll clean you out, but it leaves you feeling all empty inside.



Then it's time for some 'real' food I guess...


----------



## troy (Mar 4, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Taco Bell's response



"AND other ingridients..."  Funny how they mention most ingredients and leave out a select few.  Maybe its because its filled with chemicals and trash.  I ate there only once in my life and will never go back to that ****hole.  Hope the defendants take these clowns to town.

BTW, this is not new at all.  couple of yrs ago KFC got sued for knowingly putting carcinogens in their "grilled" chicken.  http://www.ktvu.com/news/21092958/detail.html

Boycot them all and maybe the sheeple will wake up that they have been fed crap all these years.  (unlikely)


----------



## hammer (Apr 19, 2011)

*Lawsuit dropped...*

http://www.boston.com/business/arti...ng_taco_bells_beef_is_dropped/?p1=Upbox_links


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 20, 2011)

Taco Bell's full-page ad in the Wall Street Journal today says "It wouldn't kill you to say you're sorry."  I still think it tastes like mush though, or it did the last time I ate it 15 years ago.


----------

